# Quickstep 24 and Other Boats



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

For the past few years I have wanted a sailboat, but the timing was never right. There was a lot of uncertainty as to where my job would take me, and wether or not there would even be water there. Well as luck would have it, my girlfriend and I ended up in Tampa, FL. We will be here for a minimum of 3 years, but plan to stay somewhere in S. Florida afterwards. 

After a long wait, I am finally ready to buy a boat. I am looking for something around 25' give or take a few feet. It will be used primarily for daysailing and overnight trips, with the occasional 4-5 day cruise. Shallow draft is a must, however I do prefer a keel to a centerboard. Ideally I am looking to spend about 10K, with plans of using the boat for a few years, learning the ropes, and then upgrade in a few years to a mid 30's cruiser.

Of all the boats I have seen, the Quickstep 24 caught my eye. It is a cool little pocket cruiser. 24' LOA, 3' Draft, canoe stern. It has that "salty" look not found on a lot of the more popular production boats. Unfortunatly, I can hardly find any information on this boat. Does anyone know anything about it? Quality? Any problems? How do they sail?

While this boat seems to have a lot of character, do you think I would be better of with more of a mainstream design (ie cat 25...) where there is a wealth of information and parts available? I am always open to other boat suggestions as well.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I have always liked that little Quickstep 24. It's a Ted Brewer design, so you can pretty well expect it will be wholesome. C.E. Ryder (a well respected builder in Rhode Island) built most of them, but I have this vague notion that another builder may have turned some out too. Must have been a fair number built -- we see them out on the water with some regularity.

I recall that Bernadette Brennan Bernon (former Editor in Chief of _Cruising World _magazine) and her husband Doug Bernon owned and weekend- and vacation-cruised their Quickstep fairly extensively up in New England, before purchasing the Shearwater 39 _Ithaca_ in which they did their extended cruise to the Carribeam, Central America, etc.

The thing I like least about them is the outboard engine -- but then that is what makes them affordable. If you are attracted to this style boat -- I would suggest you compare it to the Pacific Seacraft 25. The PSC 25 will cost you a bit more nickel, but it has an inboard diesel.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Blue, I was interested in the Quickstep some years back and really never read about any outstanding problems. It's a Ted Brewer design with a modified fin with skeg hung rudder with a displacement of around 4k lbs. With a cockpit of 7', I think it is considered more of a daysailor/overnighter than a pocket cruiser. Although the cabin is pretty small with minimal headroom, it does have room for a porti-pottie between the 'v' berth and space for a portable stove. 

I must have hit the erase button on who built the earlier models(although a respected builder IIRC) and I think they have been revived by another. (Hinkley? ) Anyway, I came away with the impression that it's a good boat...just not enough room for me in the cabin.

The Quickstep would be a great boat for Tampa Bay, but for the money I think I like your second choice better. The Catalina 25 (I like the wing keel version) has more living space...Much, Much more than the QS. The head room in the C-25 is more and the head compartment is separate from the living area (women like that kind of stuff). I've also read that the wing keeled version will point closer to the wind than the swing keel. You can't beat the shoal draft of the swing keel for the TB shallows though. This boat buying is nothing but trade-offs, trade-offs and more trade-offs! Good luck in your search.

BTW, check out YachtWorld.com, there are two QS listed.

Bob

And yeah, what John said...must learn to type faster!; )


----------

